# Breaking in the new .22s



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Got up early to do some early morning desert deer scouting... Turned into a jack rabbit hunt real quick! The boys broke in their new .22s


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I guarantee this day will be burned into their memory bank!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Awesome!


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

Good ole rabbit hunts! nothing but good times !


----------

